# أحسن مشروع رأيته للطلبة وأصحاب مشاريع التخرج



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحة ولد رائع وعبقري 

استخدم قطع بلاستيكيه وتروس وبكر ومسننات من قطع الميكانو وصنع ماكينه عبقريه

لا اتحدث عن تكنولوجيا عاليه ولا مواصفات قياسيه ولكن اتحدث عن ما نسميه 

السهل الممتنع 

هناك الكثير من الإخوة يقفون عاجزين عن تنفيذ مشاريع التخرج ويبحثون عن أشياء مكلفة جدا ويرهقون أنفسهم بالبحث ويرهقون غيرهم بالأسئلة والتعقيدات

وجدت في هذا الشاب شيء مختلف تماما عن طريقة تفكير الكثيرين ولذلك أحببت أن تشاركوني التمتع بمشاهدة هذا الفيديو

LEGO 3D Milling Machine - "3D Printer" - YouTube


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 يناير 2013)

إيه رأيكم يا شباب؟


----------



## مهاجر (2 يناير 2013)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحة روعة ... اتقن عمله وأخرج ماكينة في غاية الإتقان

جزاك الله خير أخي طارق على مشاركتنا هذا العرض





طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بصراحة ولد رائع وعبقري
> 
> ...


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير أخي طارق​


----------



## يوهشام (3 يناير 2013)

سلام عليكم ورحمة لله تعالى وبركاته 
لله يعطيك الصحة فكرة ممتازة 
نتمنى المزيد من الأفكار*
تقنة عالية

*


----------



## asmk8 (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير أخي طارق


----------



## hamzav8 (11 يناير 2013)

بطيئة جدا لكنها شغالة بامتياز  :15:


----------



## ahmed esmaeil (14 يناير 2013)

بالنسبة لى انا رأيى انها اصعب من تصنيعها بالمعادن


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

احسن رأي سمعته هو رأي الأخ احمد اسماعيل

فعلا


----------



## اللؤلؤة 966 (29 يناير 2013)

صدق من قال الحاجة ام الاختراع
يعني ان من يضع هدفا ويسعى اليه
لا يقف في طريقه شئ
ويستفيد من كل شئ


----------



## Amrota (4 نوفمبر 2014)

ادوات التحكم فى الطابعات ثلاثية الابعاد 3d Printers RAMPS
بسعر خاص جدا 
http://egypt.souq.com/eg-ar/ramps-for-3d-printers-7489335/i/#


----------



## saad_srs (4 نوفمبر 2014)

ابداع 
مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## حسن الكردى (30 يوليو 2015)

:56:مشكور اخى


----------

